# How's the Android OS compared to other Android devices?



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi All, 

I have been going back and forth on whether or not to get a Fire. I have a K2 US, K3 and KT which I prefer to use for reading. We also have an iPad2, which my husband and I both use. I am a huge Apple person, and love the OS, which is why I haven't been too interested in Android tablets on the whole, but the Fire is enticing.

The thing that keeps me away from other smaller tablets that I could throw in my purse is that I'm not that big of a fan of the Android platform. I have an android phone and am dying for my contract to end so I can upgrade to an iPhone. 

I"m curious about how the Fire is compared to other android devices? I have read/seen in a few reviews that because the Fire Android OS is unique, it looks and preforms differently (if not better?) than other android devices.

What do you fire users think of the platform? While I'd be using it for different things than my iPad, do you feel that it is a good device for magazines, apps and casual web browsing/use? 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's Android.  Forked -- in that there are some specialized features and controls, but basically Android.  If you don't like Android I'm not sure you'll like the Fire.  I personally like it just fine.  But, then, I like my Droid phone and my Xoom just fine.

Many here have both iThings and the Fire and have no trouble switching between the two.

Amazon does offer a 30 day money back policy so if you try it and don't like it you can return it, no questions asked.  They'll refund the price less return shipping.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

You'd probably be better off not getting the Fire, especially if you don't care for your Android phone - AND since you and your hubby are Apple OS fans. All that the Android tablets (including my rooted Nook Color) are basically just really big phones without the ability to make calls or take photos. You can do almost everything with your iPad. You should go to a Best Buy and take a look at the Fire, play around with it. 

That being said, I really really like my Nook Color and my Android phone. I can watch Prime and Netflix movies, etc.   I made the switch from my iPod Touch and haven't had any remorse. Well, maybe SOME remorse because the graphics on my 4th generation Touch were amazing.  Our on-call phone for work is an iPhone. We don't have any games on it though, I keep forgetting to ask if that's okay. (I'm guessing not.)  What's funny is that I just realized this morning that I haven't even made any calls with the darn thing. I'll look at the help ticket in the email and then pick up the nearest phone to call the person back. (Go figure.) I don't know if I just keep thinking it is a really flat iPod Touch?? Anyhow, I'm looking forward to handing the darn thing off at 7:59 am on Monday.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

The OS on the Fire is significantly different from stock Android. I have a Droid phone, and I don't particularly care for the "stock" Android launcher. I've always thought Android came pretty bare bones, and to really enjoy it, you have to be willing to experiment with launchers and apps that you add. I hate the stock launcher on my phone, but love Go Launcher.

That said, the launcher on the Fire is very, very different from any other Android launcher. I have installed Go on the Fire, but for some reason, I don't really care for it. I don't want my Fire to look like a huge phone. I use Amazon's launcher 99% of the time. 

I think the only way you'll know if you like it or not is to try it. If you're a big Apple fan, you might not like it just because it's NOT Apple. Trying one in a Best Buy or other store will give you a feel for it, and if they are out (all the ones here are still sold out), you might have to order one to try it.

I love my Fire and my Droid phone--probably because they're NOT Apple.  I like to be contrary....


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I think the significant difference between the Fire and most Android devices is how much integration the Fire has with Amazon media content. It definitely is made for consuming media. If you have a lot of Kindle ebooks, or want Prime streaming videos, the Fire is a good choice. The UI won't feel like most Android devices, and there are only a few things that full Android tablets have over the Fire (mic, bluetooth, camera..).

If you're used to iOS, and are looking more at apps, it might not be for you, although the 7" size might be a nice option over the heavier (and larger) iPad.

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. I do realize that being a big Apple person, I'm always tempted to compare things to Apple products. I did play with a Fire a little bit in best buy and it seemed pretty nice. Still, I may wait and see how things go with the iPad 3. 

Happy reading all!


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm an Apple person too & I have a Fire. The thing I like about Apple products is they're ready to go out of the box & work beautifully. I almost never have to select something more than once on my iPhone to get it to open. With the Fire I spent hours side loading apps & getting everything set up so it worked in a way that I like. I'm definitely NOT a fan of the stock UI on the Fire. I also find the touchscreen & graphics lacking when compare to my iPhone. On the other hand, the Fire is more portable than an iPad & can stream Amazon content which I find to be a little bit cheaper than the iTunes store. I chose the Fire for the $199 price tag but, being an Apple fan, am a little disappointed with it. Just my honest opinion & YMMV of course.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Many here have both iThings and the Fire and have no trouble switching between the two.


LMAO... iThings


----------

